# Oh, By the Way, It's NaNoWriMo



## Aden (Nov 2, 2011)

It's National Novel Writing Month: annihilate your free time! Write a 50,000-word first draft of a short novel in thirty 29 days! Win fabulous personal satisfaction!
http://nanowrimo.org/



> National Novel Writing Month is an annual internet-based creative writing project which challenges participants to write 50,000 words of a new novel between November 1 and November 30. The project started in July 1999 with just 21 participants, but by the 2010 event over 200,000 people took part - writing a total of over 2.8 billion words.



The goal is to just get you to put words on paper, no matter how bad they might be, just so long as you get 50,000 of them and they all came from you. Bang out that book idea that's been kicking around in your head or just make some characters and see what they do. It's a real quantity over quality, freeform kind of thing (though prior planning is, of course, permitted). 

Yes, it's already the second of the month. No, I have yet to get started on my writing. Come be late with me.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 2, 2011)

I did this once and was successful.  Put the 'finished' product in my scraps gallery.  If I tried to pull it off this year, though, I imagine I'd probably end up wiping out my immune system through lack of sleep, and my progress as a student would suffer, so once again I suppose I'll skip.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a tingle if john green wasnt too busy signing my book he would be doing this


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 2, 2011)

A senior did this last year and it seems cool, as well as i have an idea for a sci-fi, plus i usually exceed word limits (typed 600 words in like 20 minutes for an 800 word essay...made two paragraphs of five, turned in a 7 page essay more than once). I think it would be a lot of fun. I have an old plot i can start on, so this weekend, i'm gonna start devoting to that.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2011)

So very behind. I thought since I could type at some ungodly WPM that this wouldn't be too bad, but noooope. Tomorrow's cram time.

My handle on nanowrimo.org is 'adenzerda' if anyone wants to add me as a writing buddy.


----------



## Namba (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmmm... this looks like fun.


----------



## Kapherdel (Nov 17, 2011)

I also started this, but I started it extremely late and there was no way I'd be able to get it done along with my studies.  I didn't have much of a book idea set up either, I got about 1k words done, and it was all gibberish.


----------



## Aden (Nov 17, 2011)

My word count graph looks like steps


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2011)

Not a very popular thread; I think I started it way too late.

Either way, fuck yeah






\weirdest graph


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

I only got to about 38,000 words

;-;m


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> Not a very popular thread; I think I started it way too late.
> 
> Either way, fuck yeah



Or it's just that nobody here was doing it this year.
Congrats.  Feels pretty good to finish this, doesn't it?  Planning on doing anything with the book your just produced?


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> Or it's just that nobody here was doing it this year.
> Congrats.  Feels pretty good to finish this, doesn't it?  Planning on doing anything with the book your just produced?



Keep writing it, I suppose. 50k words covered probably about half of the ground I wanted to tread. 

And yeah, feels nice. I would never have gotten myself motivated to start a project like this


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 2, 2011)

Did it, failed it, but i got a lump sum of a thing i call my sergals history.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Did it, failed it, but i got a lump sum of a thing i call my sergals history.



Well, that means success or not, you got something out of it.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried to start this, but almost immediately i made more progress writing music. So not even 10% done, which is pathetic on many levels.

If only there was a NaNoWriMo for music; i feel like i would have done that well.


----------



## Mollfie (Dec 8, 2011)

Well done the people who finished. Those who didn't win at least gave it a go and some of you got really far!

I won with just over 50K. Although NaNoWriMo's counter seems to have gone mad and doubled my word count O_O

I never managed to finish in past years, I would try to do it while at uni which was a bad idea lol.


----------



## Takun (Dec 8, 2011)

I was like "that's in December?"  Then realized I completely missed it.  \ :3 /


----------



## NineTiger (Dec 26, 2011)

Aden. Congrats on finishing. I did NaNoWriMo in 2010 and 2011. I also self-published my 2010 effort 

MGP


----------

